# I was sooo soooo WRONG!!! Invisible fence is NOT working!



## woodsie (Feb 19, 2013)

Well my invisible fence that I was so proud of and was so successful in containing my two Pyrs is definitely NOT working anymore, worked perfectly for 6 months and now they know freedom is a short shock away... I just pulled my female off the side of the highway in snow at midnight!!! thank goodness she was easy to track and I followed my gut that something wasn't right.  

Now my male is whimpering as he is chained to a tree and my female is in our front room...I pray she does not tear it apart. I was containing them with my goats and sheep with 5' page wire for the past couple days but they both climbed out this afternoon.  I got a fence charger, insulators and wire to run a hotwire around the inside of the goat/sheep pen...so that is tomorrow's project. Please tell me electric fence will be successful in containing these dogs!  

I know everyone told me that an invisible fence would not successfully contain them and I admit my arrogance and realize I was soooo wrong! Now I'm stuck scrambling for a way to contain these as I can't even fix the perimeter fence until the snow melts and its snowing inches again tonight! grrr. Just venting but really hoping the hotwire will keep the dogs where they need to be so I can sleep again!


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 19, 2013)

What is page wire? The electric should do the trick. We have wolven wire (4') and no electric. Our males have never tried to get out. The females are the ones we've had more trouble with. Our farm is big enough the dogs are content gaurding it. Some dogs are just hard to keep in, even more so once they have got out before.

The dogs, and anything else trying to cross a fence, will think twice if they have to slow down doing so. A hot wire at the top and bottom  of a wolven wire fence does a good job of this for all dogs. Good luck in the coming months, I hope you can teach her to stay in.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 19, 2013)

Put new batteries in your collars, make sure fence in working, Shave the dogs neck hair for good contact on neck and lead them to fence once you have done this on a leash and at a slow pace so they get shocked and don't run threw it pull them back to the safe side with leash, this may help temperally but it is hard to keep them in undergrown electric fencing.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 19, 2013)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Put new batteries in your collars, make sure fence in working, Shave the dogs neck hair for good contact on neck and lead them to fence once you have done this on a leash and at a slow pace so they get shocked and don't run threw it pull them back to the safe side with leash, this may help temperally but it is hard to keep them in undergrown electric fencing.


yes, double check collars and shave their necks. I know dogs who are not altered are also almost impossible to keep in too. I've had 3 dogs trained to the invisible fence and love it but they were all altered and not super hairy. I know other people who had great success too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe there are a few out there but I have never seen a *LGD trained and stay contained* with an invisible fence.
Their nature alone is to take down any predator threat... an invisible fence is nothing to them when they are after a predator. Once they are through..they're through.
Invisible fencing also does not stop animals from coming in which brings it's own set of problems.

3-4 strand hot-wire or high-tensile works well.


----------



## woodsie (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah, they definitely have the invisible fence figured out, or at least she does. As I was hauling her back home she slowed down when we approached the "hot zone" then bolted through it....of course I took her collar off as I was bring her home but still she knew the drill WELL. I think my male hates the shock more but as he crossed the fence once and kept going for 30km I am not interested to see if he will stay home....he's miserable as he is chained to a tree at the moment.  

I can't see how I can salvage the invisible fence unless I use it IN ADDITION to a full fence and gate. For now we will have to see how the hotwire on the sheep pen works.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 19, 2013)

We have a 4 foot high fence with hot wire about a foot off the ground and at the very top. The dogs learned as pups not to mess with that fence, as did the goats. My female in heat doesn't even cross it and the neighbors dog didn't get in the field either. I have a hot wire on the outside as well.

But make sure the charger is a good one. Tractor supply has a good chart that shows which chargers will repel which animals We got one listed for goats, which is one of the hardest animals to contain according to the chart. You also need those grounding rods well grounded; we have three and we water them in the summer, just like a tree 

I have many friends that have tried electric fences and most of them have given up trying to make them work. My DH did an awesome job with ours. Also get a tester and an indicator that hangs on the fence. Ours runs on a 12 volt battery and I have hit it a few times, and it HURTS. I have it turned off right now during the day as I can't bear to hear the puppies make contact with the fence.   I know one did it already


----------



## secuono (Feb 19, 2013)

My pup is 10mo and she touched out electric fence the other day, first time in the last 6mo at least. She ran off all the way to the barn screaming and crying. 
She won't try that again anytime soon. It was even better because it had rained, she was drenched, ground was soaked, she got the full force of it. 

Too much wire on your property will also cut out or weaken your invisible fence, just like other remote collars. Animals will also always test the fence, so it needs to work every time. 

I agree, try shaving, new batteries and pull her away from the fence when she gets zapped. If you don't think you can hold her back and not get dragged, stake the leash to the ground with just a few feet extra and pull from the ground, with the stake supporting you.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Mar 11, 2013)

I had 3 different Pyrs 
over the years and the reason I don't have them anymore is just this reason. As big as these dogs are, you would think that they wouldn't be able to climb or contort themselves and challenge fencing, but they do and can and will. When they're good they are great, but when they are bad, they are really bad. I tried donkeys and I have found what works best for me is the llama.


----------

